# Need contact information for Pacific Headwear



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

Does anybody have a contact number for Pacific Headwear? Their website doesn't have any information at all on how to get hold of them (unless probably you became a dealer, which I requested also but still no reply), I have a customer that needed their particular hat (2 tone, fitted, red crown and navy bill), customer don't mind to be made by different company but I tried different company from Magic Headwear, Otto, SanMar, Broder... they just either discontinued this color combination or don't carry it at all. Please help!!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Pacific Caps and Bags - 800.423.2149
Hopefully this is the supplier you are looking for.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ecreations said:


> Does anybody have a contact number for Pacific Headwear? Their website doesn't have any information at all on how to get hold of them (unless probably you became a dealer, which I requested also but still no reply), I have a customer that needed their particular hat (2 tone, fitted, red crown and navy bill), customer don't mind to be made by different company but I tried different company from Magic Headwear, Otto, SanMar, Broder... they just either discontinued this color combination or don't carry it at all. Please help!!!!


 do you mean www.dorfman-pacific.com they are located here in stockton, ca. Big hat manufacturer and distributor. Lou


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Pacific Caps and Bags - 800.423.2149
> Hopefully this is the supplier you are looking for.


 Thanks Jane I checked with this company also regarding the hat I'm looking for, they are actually different company with Pacific Headwear. I appreciate your help and thanks again.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

badalou said:


> do you mean www.dorfman-pacific.com they are located here in stockton, ca. Big hat manufacturer and distributor. Lou


 Thanks for your help Lou, actually the company is located @ Oregon and they are called Pacific Headwear, I checked with dorfman pacific also and they didn't have such hat combination. A member from our forum gave me a number to get hold of them, I am thinking you need to have a big volume in able to get in with them (again not sure with that until I get hold of live voice from them or at least a return email), since the only way to get hold of them is by filling up a request form online and that's pretty much about it. However, through searching with the source book from impressions magazine, I found a company called Sinetex, they do manufacture custom hats (Irvine California)and the minimum is very low, I think they can even do a dozen custom hats, price of course is a bit higher than regular company like Otto, MagicHeadwear, Sanmar, Broder and such,.. I ordered 4 dozens of hats from him for $4 each to start with to see how the work is (hat is fitted, 2 tone and color combination of my choice) which I think price is fair enough rather than waiting for nothing on big companies like Pacific Headwear and end up losing your customer too. The company again is located in Irvine, CA. Not sure with the quality yet, I'll find out once I got my order which promise to be deliver on Thursday. So I would like to share this information with you just in case you end up with the same situation like I do, their website is www.sinetex.com, when you're looking for hats that no one seems to have it, just contact them negotiate the price and with the quantity, I know he can go much lower on his price. Thanks once again for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## MHock0908 (Oct 15, 2008)

ecreations said:


> I found a company called Sinetex, they do manufacture custom hats (Irvine California)and the minimum is very low, I think they can even do a dozen custom hats.


Buyer beware! Buyer beware! 
During my time working for this "company", I found myself in very unethical situations. On a daily basis, I was asked to lie to customers about delivery dates, policies, order statuses, and even the location of the company owner! He would have me say anything just to buy himself more time, and to not have to issue a refund. Orders were always late and customers made many threats. 
Recently, he moved to a different office and never updated his contact info. (His new address is 74 Maxwell, Irvine, CA, 92618.) Collectors called everyday. I had to take their messages while he hid in his office. With all this on top of the way he treated his employees, he should not be in business. Do not put your faith in this company. You will be disappointed.


----------

